# What US site are you using to buy hardware?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Please share

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

catalinaaquarium.com


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Why not buy on a Canadian site/store? Many retailers will make it worth your while to keep business north of the border 

The only US site I've used so far is bulk reef supply. I like that everything (taxes, brokerage fees) are upfront/included in the final price at checkout.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Why not buy on a Canadian site/store? Many retailers will make it worth your while to keep business north of the border
> 
> The only US site I've used so far is bulk reef supply. I like that everything (taxes, brokerage fees) are upfront/included in the final price at checkout.


That is what I am doing and spent around 1K just this week.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

None I get everything from Canadian outlets in the long run I fined it cheaper, espically if you need to return it.


----------

